# Pool cue rack design



## wcrg (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello All. 

New to the forum. I am hoping that someone can provide some assistance with a problem that I have. I am building a pool cue and ball rack. I have determined the size of the holes for the cues and balls however I am puzzled by the last step. Currently the edges of the holes are stright up and I want to find a way to round them over without leaving an edge and blending them into the flat surface. I have tried a cove bit but that did not work well, tried sanding by hand and it was ok but not great. 

If anyone has any suggestions or has built a pool rack before your assistance would be greatly appericated. 

Richard


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A round-over bit.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Rich McNatt (Aug 28, 2011)

You can use a padded buffing wheel like the Mothers polishing ball or just a old sock raped around a sanding disk. this will fit the curves and give you a nice transition. I would use 150 gr paper as not to over sand to fast.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Or a round-over bit... It's made for cutting a round profile - hence the name :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

This is not a pool que rack but I often thought it could be used for pool cues. It is a fishing rod rack that I make and sell. The top of the rack could be modified for balls etc. Gravity and the angle of the bottom plate keep everything from falling out. It is 34" tall and the bottom legs are 14" long and it is 17" wide, which makes for a small foot print. The rack holds 10 rods with reels. The racks is made from red oak.


----------



## Rich McNatt (Aug 28, 2011)

A round over would work grate if the bottom of the ball holder is not cupped out.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

not trying to hijack the thread - but i think the OP is long gone (i dunno) but speaking of "cupped out" - i was making a woodwn spoon the other day - what is the best way to cupp it out then sand it? - i want to make lots more in the future, but for this "one" i used a golf ball with some adhesive backed sand paper on it with a bolt in the ball into the DP - whats yours guys thoughts?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds cool. But don't know how the paper would form perfectly around golf ball. Try it let us know.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i made some releif cuts in the sandpaper - i should have mention this only worked for the one - the sandpaper didnt hold up long - what is a guy to use to scoop a spoon out other than mentioned


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

A gouge with the right bevel would work.


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

wfs said:


> not trying to hijack the thread - but i think the OP is long gone (i dunno) but speaking of "cupped out" - i was making a woodwn spoon the other day - what is the best way to cupp it out then sand it? - i want to make lots more in the future, but for this "one" i used a golf ball with some adhesive backed sand paper on it with a bolt in the ball into the DP - whats yours guys thoughts?


Bowl or cove bits with a jig setup for your router. Doesn't have to be very deep if you're doing something similar to wooden spoons you can buy.


----------

